# Duda con simulacion en proteus 7.1



## fherrerami (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola estoy tratando de simular un termometro con proteus 7.1 en el cual uso un LM35 conctado a un A.O, al momento de iniciar la simulacion para ver el voltaje de salida me dice que hay un error con el LM35: Dice:  no model specified for U3. Espero su ayuda.


----------



## karngel (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola, por que no subes tu simulación para que lo podamos checar


----------



## fherrerami (Nov 1, 2008)

La simulacion esta en proteus 7.1, lo que deseo es solo obtener los datos que me entrega el Lm 35, a cierta temperatura, luego amplificadorfico el voltaje.


----------



## Vick (Nov 1, 2008)

El problema es que el LM35 que tienes no tiene modelo, es decir no puede sumularse, por eso te da error, no recuerdo bien la versión 7.1, pero yo tengo proteus 7.2 y ahí si se puede simular el LM35 perfectamente, busca si hay otro LM35, si no entonces en esa versión no puede simularse...

Saludos.


----------



## fherrerami (Nov 1, 2008)

Tienes razon descargue ahora la vesion 7.2 y funciona de maravilla. Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## karngel (Nov 1, 2008)

si totalmente de acuerdo, coincido con lo que dice fherrerami. saludos


----------

